# Valhalla Delay is creating some unique sound-design effects for me - what plugins do you use to creatively morph sounds?



## ManicMiner (Jul 30, 2019)

I am demoing Valhalla Delay right now and impressed by it.
Not just the delays but the way it can transform, for example, a piano sound into a pad.

Are there any plugins you use to creatively make new sounds from existing ones?
Pads and ambiance interest me , but other sound design too.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 30, 2019)

Basically almost exclusively soundtoys at this point (crystalizer / echo boy) but with some valhalla shimmer. I would recommend checking out a company called puremagnetik who do some cool sound design plugins too!


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 31, 2019)

Valhalla Ubermod much more !


----------



## Divico (Jul 31, 2019)

Imo nothing beats blackohle when creating ambient/pad sounds


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 1, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> Basically almost exclusively soundtoys at this point (crystalizer / echo boy) but with some valhalla shimmer. I would recommend checking out a company called puremagnetik who do some cool sound design plugins too!



Can't go wrong with Soundtoys, but, fyi, Valhalla Delay is less expensive and can do some of what both of those 2 plugins do as well as other things/better (but of course Soundtoys does some things better, too!). So far, I'd put Valhalla Delay at the very top of the Top Effects Plugins of 2019. Given the price/performance ratio, I'd also add it near the top of the Top Effects Plugins of All Time. Pretty much, everyone should own it and have it in their toolbox.

I'd say one of the top things it's lacking is controllable taps (4 is good, but more is better) and ducking. However, to date, those are left out to maintain simplicity and usability. I'm OK with that, but it does mean, to me, that I need a reverb with those features (which is why I have Replika XT, but Soundtoys can do quite a bit when you tinker in the advanced panels).

I have been using Valhalla Delay with Ghost and Reverse mode - very nice effects are possible. Different from Blackhole/Shimmer. More like a blend between those and Crystallizer, among other things.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 1, 2019)

I am definitely no expert when it comes to reverb/delay cause I really have difficulties to think in "rooms" or even worse "times" for reverb/delays so that I really depend on something with "imaginable" presets. Just latley I found MY definite Reverb: Comet. As it is not so common and relatively new so far here is the link:









Comet


Comet is a reverb effect of unparalleled lushness and versatility. Use gliding controls for a smooth transition between up to 5 presets.




polyversemusic.com





These presets just "talk" to me and I can imagine what I will get and try them out. The categories are enough for me and the presets just great for evrything. When I bought comet I was mainly thinking about adding that "something" to the mix/master or maybe the pad/athmo but now I realized how great some sounds are for bass or drums.

And, what leads to the topic, "creatively morph sounds", you can even morph between 5 presets but I must say I have not really mastered this so far. Great support I have to complete. I dont know if it really can compete with the Valhalla stuff which really seems to be standard but its the first reverb I "UNDERSTAND" (at least the preset part  )


----------



## ManicMiner (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback so far, - I am checking out whats been mentioned and looking at demo videos.
I was excited to look at MMorph by Melda, - such a good idea of combining two audio sources and mixing them creatively into new audio.
The concept excited me, but the demo video deflated me. 
Zynaptiq is another one.
I might also check out PaulXStretch, looks interesting.


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 1, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far, - I am checking out whats been mentioned and looking at demo videos.
> I was excited to look at MMorph by Melda, - such a good idea of combining two audio sources and mixing them creatively into new audio.
> The concept excited me, but the demo video deflated me.



I guess you're mixing up two things. "Morphing" like with a long delay that softens signals until they are pads is one thing.
MMorph does a completely other thing. It combines the spectral content of two signals.
I own MMorph and find very few use for it. In order to really work, spectral morphings had to be much more complex and take e.g. into account interfering vibratos in the sources.

When it comes to delays that make really magic "living" pads out of signals, i love u-He's Carbon Copy Cloner. However, since you have Valhalla Delay, you may have covered that area.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 12, 2019)

I enjoyed Sami's Valhalla Delay | Overview

When you're chaining effects together, don't forget to use sends and creative routing. It gives you a chance to apply simple EQs and Filters to shape the sound between plugins, to great effect.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 13, 2019)

Just got this.It seems that it is generating a bit of a noise floor, even when no audio is going through it.
Depending on presets it can actually get pretty strong.
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Hadrondrift (Aug 14, 2019)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> it is generating a bit of a noise floor


Yep, that is by design and depends on the "Age" setting. Try an "Age" setting of 0% for minimal/no noise. A bit of noise is needed for a nice self oscillation. Here the statement of the developer:


> S. Costello: _A brief explanation of the noise floor: Valhalla Delay was designed to have analog-style behavior. That means, when the feedback is above 100%, the plugin will eventually self-oscillate. In order to have that self oscillation sound decent, there has to be noise in there. _


(source)


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 15, 2019)

Got this from S.C yesterday:


*New in Valhalla Delay 1.1.2:*

Lower noise floor with feedback values <100%.
Fixed bug where some PT users would experience AAE 9173 error when adding the plugin to a project with the transport running.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Aug 15, 2019)

Shimmer plugins. Soundtoys plugins.
Garbage by Nomad Factory looks interesting for me. But it's not for Pads or Delays.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 15, 2019)

Zynaptiq Adaptiverb is really an amazing tool for these kind of things.Although it's not a budget plugin Zynaptiq usually has sales around BF or the holidays.


----------



## CGR (Aug 15, 2019)

I second the suggestions above of Eventide's Blackhole and the unique (and very well priced) sound-morphing plugins by Puremagnetik. Also, the Dmitry Sches (DS-Audio) Tantra plugin never fails to inspire me by transforming sounds.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 15, 2019)

S.M Hassani said:


> Got this from S.C yesterday:
> 
> 
> *New in Valhalla Delay 1.1.2:*
> ...


I guess this takes care of the noise floor issue...


----------

